# RSS Favicon



## boringman (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey,

I have RSS ready and done. Though I got one question. How should I make the RSS icon show in the address bar (in mozilla) or the feature of IE.

Like the pic below: 









Thanks,


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

Add this to the section of your pages:

Harry


----------



## boringman (Apr 20, 2008)

cheers m8


----------

